# fresh install BSD12.2 - is X11 full installed ?



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello ,
if you have fresh installed BSD12.2 with all options in install menue ,

is then X11 full installed ? Or have to install from ports ?

That normally could'nt be.  Shure ?

SM


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 7, 2021)

X has never been a default install and it shouldn't be. FreeBSD does not make user decisions for you or force any user environment on you. 

You can install X from packages or ports.


----------



## debguy (Feb 8, 2021)

You can install a "FreeBSD" flavor (like PC BSD).  You will not install GNOME3 and expect it to install X11, no.  However.  If you follow the handbook you'll see you'll only need to install X11 then (say, xfce), and firefox.  There aren't a large number of steps to be worried of.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2021)

debguy said:


> like PC BSD


Project doesn't exist any more. It's been renamed to TrueOS a couple of years ago and even that stopped last year. 









						TrueOS Discontinuation - TrueNAS - Welcome to the Open Storage Era
					






					www.truenas.com


----------



## senenmut (Feb 8, 2021)

yeah ,
if i want to install a complete desktop then midnightbsd is an option i know.
they have a LIVECD to check out.
but i dont want for bsd
just choose freebsd modular package style.


----------



## bessie (Mar 9, 2021)

`pkg install desktop-installer`


----------



## scottro (Mar 9, 2021)

Other options to play with a preconfigured desktop are GhostBSD, which has Gnome, NomadBSD which is meant to be run from a USB stick I think, and hellosystem which does a Mac like desktop.  I've not used desktop installer--I prefer dwm and openbox, and just do something like

```
pkg install -y xorg-server liberation-fonts-ttf rxvt-unicode openbox xinit xauth xf86-input-libinput
```
.  I also have to install a video driver, depending upon the machine (workstations usually have Nvidia, laptops intel or amdgpu, and both intel and amd often require the drm-kmod package too.)

That gives me enough to boot into text mode make a simple $HOME/.xinitrc that reads `exec openbox-session` boot into X and have a urxvt terminal. Note that many of these packages pull in other packages, for instance xorg-server will pull in some fonts, but I happen to like liberation fonts. 
If you are coming from Linux, this is how some types of Linux work too, for example, Arch and Void. 
Other versions of Linux, such as Mint, for example, install a fully configured desktop.  Using Ubuntu or Fedora, you can a do a minimal install and add X stuff afterwards.  
So much of this depends upon what you want. The cliche, but a cliche because it's true, is what did you expect, how did this turn out differently than you expect, and what you can do to fix it. So it looks as if you expected it to have graphics in place after installation. The answer is no, it doesn't do that. There's been several suggestions, including mine, of how you can fix it. So I would say the next question is, Do you know which desktop you want to use?


----------

